# [SOLVED] Need urgent help.....



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

I need serious help. The problem started when I installed a huge font pack (10000 fonts). After noticing that it made Photoshop slower, I wanted to remove all the custom fonts so I googled for solutions and found a program called "Font Frenzy". I clicked on the restore button and it created a huge mess on my system. Is there a way to fix this without system restore? Also, is there a way to remove all the custom fonts automatically and recover lost fonts?

Screenshot:










Please help me :sad: this laptop is fairly new...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

A System Restore is _NOT _a Recover to Factory Defaults.
Doing a *System Restore *to a time before you did this is the simplest thing and it will not touch your personal files. It will just take you back to the day or time before you installed this font pack. How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC - Windows Help


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> A System Restore is _NOT _a Recover to Factory Defaults.
> Doing a *System Restore *to a time before you did this is the simplest thing and it will not touch your personal files. It will just take you back to the day or time before you installed this font pack.


I know about system restore... My point is that I want to remove all the huge custom fonts pack however I do not want to do it manually because all the fonts totals 11k+


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Yes, so if you do a System Restore to a time _Before_ you installed the custom font pack, that would be the easiest way to solve your problem.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> Yes, so if you do a System Restore to a time _Before_ you installed the custom font pack, that would be the easiest way to solve your problem.


But it will remove all the programs I installed.. I installed the pack when I just bought this. This might remove all my important files? so is it possible to just restore the fonts folder without affecting anything but the font folder itself?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Like I said, it will not touch _any_ personal files. And, the only programs it is going to remove are ones _After _you installed the Font pack. Nothing before it.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> Like I said, it will not touch _any_ personal files. And, the only programs it is going to remove are ones _After _you installed the Font pack. Nothing before it.


What will happen to the programs I installed _after_ it then?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Think of it as a Time Machine. Any program that was installed _AFTER _the font pack will no longer be there because you have gone back in time to a time before the Font Pack was instlaled. You will need to reinstall any programs that were installed _AFTER _the font pack if that is the day and time you choose to do a System Restore to. 
This will not affect any personal files that were saved after the font pack, only programs and drivers.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> Think of it as a Time Machine. Any program that was installed _AFTER _the font pack will no longer be there because you have gone back in time to a time before the Font Pack was instlaled. You will need to reinstall any programs that were installed _AFTER _the font pack if that is the day and time you choose to do a System Restore to.
> This will not affect any personal files that were saved after the font pack, only programs and drivers.


That will be another problem then... All my programs are big files downloaded from the internet about 1-10gb each


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

How many programs did you install after your computer started acting weird? Maybe it is not the Font Pack but some other program that is the issue?
If you saved the Downloaded install files before running them, they will still be there after a System Restore.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> How many programs did you install after your computer started acting weird? Maybe it is not the Font Pack but some other program that is the issue?
> If you saved the Downloaded install files before running them, they will still be there after a System Restore.


Thank you! The system restore fixed that issue on the "start page". I have only one problem left.. The custom fonts were not deleted because it only had 3 restore points. Do you know a way to remove all the custom fonts?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

I do not know what you downloaded. If it is a font pack that you installed, I would go to Programs and Features and see if it is listed and then uninstall it. 
If you installed them individually, then you would have to go to your fonts folder and delete them one by one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

As a warning to others. Fonts take up a large amount of disc space when "bundled". Some packages make the additional fonts available (i.e. Corel) rather than downloading the whole shebang. This makes more sense.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*



spunk.funk said:


> I do not know what you downloaded. If it is a font pack that you installed, I would go to Programs and Features and see if it is listed and then uninstall it.
> If you installed them individually, then you would have to go to your fonts folder and delete them one by one.





Corday said:


> As a warning to others. Fonts take up a large amount of disc space when "bundled". Some packages make the additional fonts available (i.e. Corel) rather than downloading the whole shebang. This makes more sense.


The font pack wasn't installed with an installer. It was a zip package. I just dragged everything inside it into the fonts folder.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Bump...


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Here are some screenshots:

















I want to remove all the fonts I installed except for the default ones.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Unless you know what you installed, it will be very difficult to go back to Default Fonts. There is no automatic setting to return to Default Fonts. You can go over to another computer with Windows 8. Go to *Control Panel/Fonts* and take a screenshot of it with the snipping tool, print it out and go over to your computer, using this as your guide, delete all of the fonts that are not listed from the other Windows 8 computer. 
This also might help you: [Fix] Unknown Characters or Vertical Rectangles are Showing in place of Metro Icons in Windows 8 and 8.1 Start Screen and Login Screen - AskVG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

if you dragged them to the fonts folder, go to that folder and sort by date. then you can delete all the fonts you moved there on that date.


----------



## b0RiNg12 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Need urgent help.....*

Thank you all for your help! I fixed it on my own...

What I did:
1. I downloaded a program called "Nexus Font".

2. I used it to delete all my fonts (CTRL+A then DEL). This is more convenient for me because it does not make windows explorer unresponsive. The only flaw of doing this is that it will cause windows 8 to show unknown characters (e.g rectangles and etc.)

3. To fix those characters on number 2, I downloaded a font called "Segoe UI Symbol"

4. Done. That pretty much fixed everything for me. This method removed all the custom fonts and the only thing it left are the windows protected ones.



Again, thank you for all your help. Specially sobeit, spunk.funk and Corday

:smile::smile::smile::smile::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------

